# Reemplazar capacitor de consola de aire acondicionado



## lhidal28 (Jul 14, 2015)

Saludos. Tengo un aire acondicionado tipo split marca NWD  de 12000btu en cual presento la siguiente falla. No se diferencian las velocidades de alto medio y bajo al selecionar una u otra; asi como ruido  en el motor de la consola. Entonces pense  en remplazar los rodamientos los cuales son del tipo 608z. Asi mismo note que la tarjeta controladora posee inserto  un capacitor tipo CBB61 1.2uF 450v, el cual desolde de la placa y medi con un tester que mide capacitancia y obtuve como valor 1.05uF lo cual a mi escaso juicio en estos menesteres considere cambiar por su bajo valor; aunado al hecho de quer al encender el aire se ve muy forzado el inicio de la marcha de la turbina.  Ahora bien, en vista de que no venden capacitores  que permitan ser montados en la placa sino con terminales muy anchos, pense en sacarlo de su lugar por medio de extenciones de dos pequeños cables. hasta aqui todo se ve bien, sin embargo no he podido culminar la reparacion porque no  ha sido posible conseguir en CBB61 de 1.2 uf. Pregunto entonces, se podra colocar en su lugar uno semejante pero de 1.5uF 450v? afectara el Motor? o Dañara la placa por su excesivo valor? adjunto foto de la placa y del motor con sus especificaciones. Mucho sabre agradecer sus opiniones.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 14, 2015)

Podés poner de 1,5 uF

Tenés de estos estilos que si los podés soldar directamente :











Saludos !


----------



## lhidal28 (Jul 14, 2015)

Gracias por Responder... del primer tipo cbb61 no encuentro de 1.2uf. Solo venden 1uf, 1.5uf, 2uf, 2.5 etc...    los cbb60 dificil... En venzuela hay serios problemas de importacion en estos momentos... por eso pregunte si era posible reemplazarlo por 1,5uf sin dañar la placa o el motor?


----------



## Fogonazo (Jul 14, 2015)

Reemplazar el capacitor de 1.2µF por otro de 1.5µF no debe traerte ningún inconveniente.

Verifica que la tensión admisible sea igual o superior a la del capacitor original.


----------

